# Which shaving set do u use?



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, 
I know this qn is way too strange for a tech site...but this is a qn indeed.
when i go to shop, im really confused which is gud..

Ive used mach3..but not turbo. Is there any difference?
And also mine is a plastic one nd looks cheap. Ive seen somethin make of full steel. Howz it?

And any other gud sheap brands?
pics wud be welcome


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Super Max triple blade razer *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 13, 2008)

me using Gillete Vector Plus


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillette Mach3


----------



## utsav (Feb 13, 2008)

Ask Choto Cheeta
P.S: he never shaves


----------



## nik_for_you (Feb 13, 2008)

^ lol..

i trim genrelly..
mach3 for shaving some time


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillete Vector Plus


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 13, 2008)

utsav said:


> Ask Choto Cheeta
> P.S: he never shaves




Man i once asked the rpice for Mach 3 after watching Rahul in the ads , but afther hearing the price and price of saving gell and stuff like that though nah !! its too much  better not to save 

So I use *None* as shaving set


----------



## hellgate (Feb 13, 2008)

i use Mach3.


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 13, 2008)

well me Gillette Mach3 , Gillette Shaving Foam and After Shave Gillette

but now as my pocket is getting empty so now only using Gillette Mach 3 with cheaper Foam and After shave

can you let me know which is the best trimmer and what will be the rate for that


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

Mach 3 was got as a gift.
But even its blade is too expensive. 
Supermax Elegence quad is a gud and chaep and almost as gud as Mach3 in performance but not quality. It has 4 blades and some 50~60 with 1 blade free.
And i use Old Spice Musk cream.

@ choto
i didnt understand by 'none'. Do u have beard like a saint[or Bin Laden]?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2008)

Prefer Shaving Machine...


----------



## rollcage (Feb 13, 2008)

Senser Excel Twin Blade for me  with Gillette Gel and Denim After Shave

though .. thesedays I keep a small beard to with my long hairs  so use Philips Trimmer

btw What a topic


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

Shaving machine!!!!!
u mean a trimmer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Shaving machine!!!!!
> u mean a trimmer


yup


----------



## indian_samosa (Feb 13, 2008)

Local Naai .... 

 He uses State-of-the-art "Uniblade" glide-on-glide-off shaving system ....


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillette Vector Plus with Axe Shaving cream and Axe Aftershave...


----------



## faraaz (Feb 13, 2008)

Mach 3 with Gilette Shaving gel...and for aftershave, I use moisturizer based lotion...if you use alcohol based aftershaves in sub zero temperatures here in Switzerland, your skin gets fcukd...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

whenever I tried shaving I'll get cuts!so my choice is to go to local barber shop who is maahir in shaving  yeah make sure the barber is using new blades


----------



## utsav (Feb 13, 2008)

I feel too lazy to shave.sometimes i look like bhediya due to that but my school teacher gets angry and i hav 2 shave  these days i shave regularly  after using many types of shaving kits i found that gillete vector plus gives me lotsa cuts but the simple gillete twin blade use and throw for 15 bucks is best.though it turns out to be costlier than vector plus as vector plus blades r cheaper


----------



## chicha (Feb 13, 2008)

my god, imagine what the girls here think of us? 

any way i used to use Mach3 for a long time RED color, but my uncle sent me a new gillette fusion its a 5 blade razor with one extra blade on the other end of shaping the side burns.  cool stuff.
and i use gillette gel.

the sad part is that i could not find any blades for that yet in bangalore.



what's next i wonder?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillette Mach 3 for me along with its Gel and lotion.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 13, 2008)

arvind said:
			
		

> @ choto
> i didnt understand by 'none'. Do u have beard like a saint[or Bin Laden]?



all most , as some time when its too long  while i am there to cut my hair  i dont ask the local naai  to trim the beard  I guess i have never seen any picture of mine


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 13, 2008)

I use a good old Gilette GII. I tried Mach 3, for all the hype *I did not like it one bit*. Just gave it to my brother and continued with my GII.


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 13, 2008)

well i have 2...Mach 3 and Vector excel .... depends on which on has more blade power at that moment......and shaving Gel


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 13, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ...I guess i have never seen any picture of mine



Really? Never seen any pic of urself???  



For me, Gillette gel or foam, with Glide twin blade razor and Cool Water after shave from old spice is the best...


_Am crazy abt this fragnance..._


----------



## krazzy (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillette Presto. Use and throw with fixed blade. Only 14 bucks. Who will bother with changing blades? I'll rather spend that time playing on my PS2. Shaving cream and after shave both Denim. After this bottle dries up, i'll change the after shave to Old Spice.


----------



## trublu (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillette Vector Plus.


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 13, 2008)

i shave once in 3 months or so, keeps lecturers and kiddies away.


----------



## axxo (Feb 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> whenever I tried shaving I'll get cuts!so my choice is to go to local barber shop who is maahir in shaving  yeah make sure the barber is using new blades



cheers mate..i do the same...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillette Vector Plus.


----------



## utsav (Feb 13, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> i shave once in 3 months or so, keeps lecturers and kiddies away.



yeah i can see that from your avatar


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2008)

Mach 3, as I don't have to shave much.......I'm using the same blade from last 1.5 years...........and looks like it'll run for another 3 years..............And use Park Avenue as shaving cream...........


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

^moooch nahin to koooooch nahin


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Park Avenue as shaving cream amd Denim for after-shave.....


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 13, 2008)

i use mach3 turbo, axe savin cream n aftershave!!

waise mr eggman tera gaal itna chikna kaise reheta hai if u dont shave much n if u had been usin the sme blade for 1.5yrs?????????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> waise mr eggman tera gaal itna chikna kaise reheta hai if u dont shave much n if u had been usin the sme blade for 1.5yrs?????????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


rofl


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> whenever I tried shaving I'll get cuts!so my choice is to go to local barber shop who is maahir in shaving  yeah make sure the barber is using new blades



+1 same here


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> i use mach3 turbo, axe savin cream n aftershave!!
> 
> waise mr eggman tera gaal itna chikna kaise reheta hai if u dont shave much n if u had been usin the sme blade for 1.5yrs?????????*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


Kyonki daari wahan aati hi nahi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2008)

supermax disposable ones. they work better than gillette disposables for me.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 14, 2008)

Vector Plus. 

No fixed shaving cream - Axe, Gillete, and currently.. don't laugh ... Emami!! LOL. Actually, I went to buy Gillete. The shopkeeper didn't have it. He said a new one has come, try it. So I did. It's not bad.


----------



## juggler (Feb 14, 2008)

Mach 3


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 15, 2008)

I use Gillete vector plus and Old Spice foam


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 15, 2008)

Me.... 
7o'clock Platinum... Blade n Pamolive Foam currently....

I dont like using After shave lotion,....
Is that necessary...?

& also y noone is using blade with sjaving set like me...?


----------



## krazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

^^ Because using blades is more risky and has a higher chance of getting cut. If you're not careful your face will get cut so badly even your mom won't recognize you.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 15, 2008)

I too had some cuts earlier... but my mom identified me.... 

Anyway... u all must b correct...
so i am tooo changing now.....


----------



## baccilus (Feb 15, 2008)

I use the Desi disposable ones in which we have to put the blades ourselves. It's more suitable for people who shave only once in 5 days or so. I have used vector plus too but it's better to use when you shave more often. Also read this in reader's Digest once, that it's better to use Desi  razor with Disposable blades if you shave after many days.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mach 3 Turbo and park avenue shaving cream for my face, and
Chinese Trimmer for Hmmm... Other Place


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

HAHA!I remember seeing NGC sometime back,those buddhist monks in thailand ? who cannot use sharp tools including pichathi(knife) 
pulling out beard by hand and having bleeding all over the face.I cant understand their Ideology  harming themselves.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Gillette Mach 3 + Gillette Shaving Gel + Old Spice Aftershave.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 15, 2008)

Used to use Gillete Fusion until the Blades ran out .

Now use a Mach 3 Turbo + Gillette Gel + Gillette After Shave .


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 15, 2008)

Mach 3 with Old Spice shaving foam. Man! Shaving foam SUCKS!! I tried different techniques to soften my beard, but it never happens. I'm waiting for this can to get over. Gel for me please! Mach 3 blades are costly, but I simply like the simplicity. Very easy to clean. I use aftershave rarely. I suggest that you guys use aftershave occassionaly, not regularly as there chances that your skin my blacken after few years. I saw 2 instances, so suggesting.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 15, 2008)

I don;t use aftershave normally . Only when skin gets cut or gets itchy . Haven't applied aftershave in the last year or so .

Dunno bout the blackening part though .

Mach 3 blades r not costly if you consider how much they last . I normally shave Once a week and they last like 3-4 Months along with Gel , coz Gel softens beard so much that Blade glides like malaai .

I usually apply gel+Hot water n leave for like 10-15 mins n then shave , gives best results .


----------



## krazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

Is Mach 3 really that good, i mean is it worth the price? Many guys here seem to be using it.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep I have been using it since the last 4-5 months. Shave once in 2-3 weeks. Haven't felt the need to change the blade yet.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Feb 15, 2008)

Sensor excel+hot water+whatever shaving cream I can lay my hand on. Hot water makes for a really comfy shave


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 16, 2008)

I have been using Mach 3 for some time now and Gillette Gel with Denim After shave. To be really honest even I wanted to start a similar thread to find out which is the best shaving set available in market. Looks like I have to stick to Mach 3 considering the replies I got on the same.


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 20, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Is Mach 3 really that good, i mean is it worth the price? Many guys here seem to be using it.




I have been using since 4 years i started with match 2 and now using match 3


----------



## faraaz (Feb 20, 2008)

I have used Mach 3 for a good 5 years now...shifted briefly to Sensor Excel for a couple months while I was in Australia because I had forgotten my Mach 3 set in India and my friend had a spare...yuck! Its horrible!! Mach 3 is seriously the best in the market IMO...

THere's Schick Quattro...but that's kinda useless too...leads to lot of cuts and not as comfortable a shave.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2008)

Gillette Mach 3 & Park Avenue Shaving cream since 5 years


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 20, 2008)

Which is the best after shave? ive used only old spice lime nd musk. Musk has gud ordor but lime has gud coolin feel.
how but u guys?


----------



## faraaz (Feb 20, 2008)

I advise not using anything with an alcohol base...in the long term it fcuks you up


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 20, 2008)

utsav said:


> but the simple gillete twin blade use and throw for 15 bucks is best.though it turns out to be costlier than vector plus as vector plus blades r cheaper



yes, the simple use-n-throw gillete blades are really good. I first shave with them and then shave with MACH 3. It gives a real close shave. And i use moisturiser instead of after-shave. 

and wash your face with warm water first. U get a comfortable shave that way!!


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 21, 2008)

Uh,I don't shave.No moustache or beard for me.But I'll have to get one soon .Suggest me a good one,please.Gilette Mach 3 Turbo?


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 21, 2008)

Do we have after shaves which are not alcohol based?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Feb 21, 2008)

faraaz said:


> I advise not using anything with an alcohol base...in the long term it fcuks you up



ROTFLMAO


----------



## utsav (Feb 21, 2008)

nishantv2003 said:


> Mach 3 Turbo and park avenue shaving cream for my face, and
> Chinese Trimmer for Hmmm... Other Place



do u mean THAT place


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2008)

for aftershave, I prefer Old Spice cologne


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

All this much trouble for shaving?! I just use my electronic trimmer. I don't even need shaving cream! And it's not like I'm looking for a close shave or anything, though it is pretty smooth after that. 

And what's all this after shave nonsense? No need for that. I don't use after shave. The only time I did use it, it burnt my face. Why go through all the pain? 

Crazy FOSS users


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 21, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> Uh,I don't shave.No moustache or beard for me.But I'll have to get one soon .Suggest me a good one,please.



lol

@utsav
u naughty boy!!!
it CUD be head


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 22, 2008)

utsav said:


> do u mean THAT place



u got me right


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 22, 2008)

sorry i was wrong, now u too are naughty


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 22, 2008)

Nobody has replied to me yet! Do we have any after shaves which are not alcohol based.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 22, 2008)

Aftershave is used as an antiseptic so they are bound to contain alcohol. If you don't want alcohol then you have to use creams like boroplus. I suggest you use nothing unless you have cut yourself. I just use moisturiser cream.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

*www.cartoonstock.com/lowres/csl2021l.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 14, 2008)

so, any new shaving set out guys???
i wanna change mine now


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 14, 2008)

I now use Gillette *Foam* instead of shaving cream......am too lazy to waste time in facing those creams and afterwards cleaning the shaving brush 


EDITED : Form to Foam


----------



## goobimama (Jun 14, 2008)

Form huh! Some new kind of technology invented by them I suppose!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 14, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Form huh! Some new kind of technology invented by them I suppose!



earlier i hav posted wat I was using........so when I changed I posted it, I didn't said it as a new technology u dude..... 

..........

oops!!!!! I posted the spelling wrong??!!! oh dats wat u pointed out 

I meant *Foam* not Form


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

lol...cFroms with AJAX...or the examination form

made my night


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

I Love Old Spice


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 14, 2008)

Offtopic
Anyone remember that Old SPice ad? where do i get the full version of the tune? I need an MP3


----------



## dreams (Jun 14, 2008)

I have been using Gillete vector long back..then got my Philips trimmer. I am lazy when comes to shave, so cannot use the trimmer when my beard is grown..so used Lazer 3 blade, now it is stopped, so using Super max 3 blade, but it's killing my skin, it is very rough..so gonna go back to Gillette. Using Gillette foam and Old spice after shave.

Guys, when going to the Barber, after the shave, I think he uses the after shave, it will be in a white bottle, the moment he puts it in my chin and cheek, it will be very chill, refreshing and evaporates very soon, we will not feel the pain. Do you guys know which brand it is.???


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 14, 2008)

I use Mach 3 Turbo, and Gillette cream. No aftershave since it makes my skin burn. Planning to get a trimmer, but the cost was 2000 for a philips, so not now.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello frnds
I just saw *www.mouthshut.com/review/Gillette_Vector-88323-1.html

IS this really true abt Gillette Vector? Shocking!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 15, 2008)

I use Sensor Excel with Gillette Shave Gel. Since I use a blade once only, shave twice a week and each blade costs around Rs 55, shaving is one of my biggest expenses in a month!


----------

